# Dr. Drew



## billc (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr. Drew Pinsky, of "celebrity rehab" fame and several other shows predicts that Obamacare will be a disaster.  You can listen to the audio from Adam Corolla's show at youtube or at BreitbartTV.com.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2010)

This is the same Dr Drew who also says constantly on Loveline that "Herbs aren't drugs and have no effect except placebo" but then goes on about the dangers of Marijuana right?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 13, 2010)

As I recall, his concerns about marijuana aren't that it's evil in and off itself, but that it is absolutely unregulated, that it can lead to addiction, that people who are high (or drunk!) often put themselves in dangerous situations because their judgement is impaired, and that there is a gateway effect in some cases.  (By the way, I'd argue for that, and include alcohol as a gateway drug, in the same way.  It's not that if you try marijuana, you will go onto coke or meth -- but that most coke or meth users started with weed and booze.)


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> As I recall, his concerns about marijuana aren't that it's evil in and off itself, but that it is absolutely unregulated, that it can lead to addiction, that people who are high (or drunk!) often put themselves in dangerous situations because their judgement is impaired, and that there is a gateway effect in some cases.  (By the way, I'd argue for that, and include alcohol as a gateway drug, in the same way.  It's not that if you try marijuana, you will go onto coke or meth -- but that most coke or meth users started with weed and booze.)



My point tho, is that Marijuana is an "herbal drug" so to speak... something he repeatedly claims is ********.  

I understand there is a lot of BS regarding herbal remedies... but by the same token, there are a lot of plants and herbs with proven drug effects... so saying herbal treatments/remedies are all B.S. is, well, B.S.  

That was my point about Dr Drew, not his specific stance on Marijuana.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 13, 2010)

I should give weight to this man's opinion why?  Because he's on a TV show?


----------



## elder999 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> This is the same Dr Drew who also says constantly on Loveline that "Herbs aren't drugs and have no effect except placebo" but then goes on about the dangers of Marijuana right?


 

Considering how many modern pharmaceuticals were synthesized from plants, he's clearly F.O.S. on this. A good strong willowbark or _Aspen_ tea can be just as effective for pain as aspirin, as it contains acetylsalicylic acid which is........_aspirin_. Foxglove while poison, is also *Digitalis purpurea,* and the source of the variety of drugs that go by its name, _Digitalin,digoxin,digitoxin_, etc., and has been used to treat heart disease. I won't even get into the efficacy of Ayurvedic and Chinese herbalism.

Dr. Drew is clearly not the brightest light on medicine's porch, but he's probably right about Obamacare-it's *already* a disaster, and just what I've been saying it would be: a boondoggle for the insurance companies.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 13, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I understand there is a lot of BS regarding herbal remedies... but by the same token, there are a lot of plants and herbs with proven drug effects... so saying herbal treatments/remedies are all B.S. is, well, B.S.





elder999 said:


> Considering how many modern pharmaceuticals were synthesized from plants, he's clearly F.O.S. on this.



Many modern pharmaceuticals were extracted from plants, or derived from plant based parent compounds, absolutely.  The problem though is that those drugs are purified and synthesized, and given at a known dose, while the amount of effective drug you get from a herbal preparation is basically unknown.  Also, since the FDA doesn't regulate herbal supplements, there have been many cases where the herbal supplement in question _didn't have any herb at all_.  I think it would be better if we followed the German model where herbal supplements are studied, approved and regulated, and you have some guarantee that your pill actually has the herb in question in it.  In the US, you have nothing more than the manufacturer's goodwill.  Thus, at least in the US, it's probably pretty accurate to say that herbal supplements are useless and that many of our drugs come from those herbs.  There are also a dearth of studies on many herbs, meaning that we can't separate out drug effect from placebo effect in those herbs.

As for Dr. Drew, unless he has some data or a reasonable argument, it's just his opinion.  Being a doctor doesn't make you infallible, even in your "area of expertise."


----------



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> I should give weight to this man's opinion why?  Because he's on a TV show?


Irony, thy name is WC


WC_lun said:


> The Daily Show is satirical show.  Anyone that  thinks it is a good news source should rethink that.  However, as  political satire the show can highlight truths in a fashion that news  shows cannot. That is the strength of satire.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 13, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Many modern pharmaceuticals were extracted from plants, or derived from plant based parent compounds, absolutely. The problem though is that those drugs are purified and synthesized, and given at a known dose, while the amount of effective drug you get from a herbal preparation is basically unknown. Also, since the FDA doesn't regulate herbal supplements, there have been many cases where the herbal supplement in question _didn't have any herb at all_. I think it would be better if we followed the German model where herbal supplements are studied, approved and regulated, and you have some guarantee that your pill actually has the herb in question in it. In the US, you have nothing more than the manufacturer's goodwill. Thus, at least in the US, it's probably pretty accurate to say that herbal supplements are useless and that many of our drugs come from those herbs. There are also a dearth of studies on many herbs, meaning that we can't separate out drug effect from placebo effect in those herbs.
> 
> As for Dr. Drew, unless he has some data or a reasonable argument, it's just his opinion. Being a doctor doesn't make you infallible, even in your "area of expertise."



Well, yeah-as long as digitalis has been used, I'd be real reluctant to try using the plant to treat arrythmia-in fact, that would be criminal. On the other hand, I can go get some inner bark from an aspen tree and make a pretty fair approximation of aspirin-as well as a topical analgesic. 

If you're the manufacturer, than there's plenty of  goodwill-you should see my garden, as well as the woods that surround me, though, after 15 years in the desert, I'm still learning....


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 13, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Irony, thy name is WC


 
"I don't think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> "I don't think that word means what you think it means."


the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning
Gee, you implied that listening to Dr Drew, just because he is on TV is dumb, and yet hail Jon Stewart and the Daily Show. 
Oh, no, that is hypocrisy, which you, of course abhor...


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 13, 2010)

Big Don said:


> the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning
> Gee, you implied that listening to Dr Drew, just because he is on TV is dumb, and yet hail Jon Stewart and the Daily Show.
> Oh, no, that is hypocrisy, which you, of course abhor...


 
Actually, he was saying that the fact that Dr. Drew is on television, in and of itself, does not give him credence or authority, not that his being on television makes him dumb.  That's my interpretation, anyway; WC, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> Actually, he was saying that the fact that Dr. Drew is on television, in and of itself, does not give him credence or authority, not that his being on television makes him dumb.  That's my interpretation, anyway; WC, correct me if I'm wrong.


He implied giving credence to someone on TV, makes the one giving credence dumb, and yet, hails Stewart, that is either ironic or hypocrisy.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's an idea...

Let's NOT take shots at each other.  I'd hate to see someone have to step in officially here...


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually what I said was that because someone is on TV does not give them veracity on any subject, except maybe that of being on TV.  I also never gave Jon Stewart "credence."  I said Jon Stewart is a comedian specializing in satire.  If you look at my post, I actually said people who use him as a news source shouldn't.  If Jon Stewart gave advice about being a comedian or being on TV, I'd listen to him.  If he gave advice on a subject such as dating or parenting, I'd want to know why I should listen to him.  That was actually my question about this doctor the OP is about, but instead of answering the question you start accusing me of calling you "dumb."


----------



## billc (Nov 30, 2010)

Bighollywood.com has another clip of Dr. Drew Pinski talking to Adam Corolla about Obama care, and other topics, like trying to get Corolla's garage roof fixed.  Drew once again predicts that with medicare cutting payments to doctors by 22 percent, the first wave of Dr.'s leaving the proffession will of course be the best doctors.  The reason he says,the really good doctors are talented enough to do other things, so of course, the bad doctors will be left in the system.  The part comes in at the 1:36 second mark on the audio track.  you can get the whole podcast of Dr. Drew, and some others including Andrew Breitbart, at the Adam Corolla radio show site, goole it.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2010)

billcihak said:


> Bighollywood.com has another clip of Dr. Drew Pinski talking to Adam Corolla about Obama care, and other topics, *like trying to get Corolla's garage roof* *fixed*. Drew once again predicts that with medicare cutting payments to doctors by 22 percent, the first wave of Dr.'s leaving the proffession will of course be the best doctors. The reason he says,the really good doctors are talented enough to do other things, so of course, the bad doctors will be left in the system. The part comes in at the 1:36 second mark on the audio track. you can get the whole podcast of Dr. Drew, and some others including Andrew Breitbart, at the Adam Corolla radio show site, goole it.


 

What's the garage roof got to do with it?


----------



## billc (Dec 2, 2010)

It was in reference to the hassle that Corolla went through to get his garage repaired because of all the bueracratic red tape in his town.  Dr. Drew is pointing out the red tape that will crush medical care under Obama Care, after all, they want to limit payments to doctors by 22 percent now, not later.  Add the rest of the rationing measures and you are going to lose a lot of good doctors to other industries.  My Mom's own doctor is losing tons of money for services rendered because of the medicare system.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

billcihak said:


> It was in reference to the hassle that Corolla went through to get his garage repaired because of all the bueracratic red tape in his town. Dr. Drew is pointing out the red tape that will crush medical care under Obama Care, after all, they want to limit payments to doctors by 22 percent now, not later. Add the rest of the rationing measures and you are going to lose a lot of good doctors to other industries. My Mom's own doctor is losing tons of money for services rendered because of the medicare system.


 
It's doesn't follow at all tbh, I don't know why he had grief over his roof but it doesn't follow that anything medical is going to be the same.

What industries would doctors go into then?


----------



## billc (Dec 2, 2010)

You can listen to the whole conversation at Corollas website.  He and Dr. Drew used to do a radio show and now have their own shows doing different things.  You haven't heard about the people getting dropped from their insurance plans, the kids losing their coverage with the S.E.IU. members, the advice by Obama's medical advisor about limiting medical care for children between the ages of O-3 and people over 50, his name is Zeke Emanuel, Rahm emanuels brother.  The red tape, rationing and loss of medical care is going to be stunning and Dr. Drew was addressing how many doctors are going to leave the field, maybe going into specialties that are not affected by medicare cuts under obama care.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> Actually what I said was that because someone is on TV does not give them veracity on any subject, except maybe that of being on TV.  I also never gave Jon Stewart "credence."  I said Jon Stewart is a comedian specializing in satire.  If you look at my post, I actually said people who use him as a news source shouldn't.  If Jon Stewart gave advice about being a comedian or being on TV, I'd listen to him.  If he gave advice on a subject such as dating or parenting, I'd want to know why I should listen to him.  That was actually my question about this doctor the OP is about, but instead of answering the question you start accusing me of calling you "dumb."




I don't know, I think the satire is you get the best news from a comedian....and the best comedy from a 'news guy'


----------

